
What It Means to Design for Growth at The New York Times - infodocket
https://open.nytimes.com/what-it-means-to-design-for-growth-at-the-new-york-times-2041e0f5e64a
======
Fjolsvith
Probably doesn't have anything with axing the political cartoon department.
[1]

1\. [https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/06/13/political-cartoons-
ne...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/06/13/political-cartoons-new-york-
times-cancels-editorial-cartoons/)

